# best country?



## Twiggy12 (Jan 2, 2009)

what do you thinknis the best country? if you think yours is, then say yours AND your 2nd


i think...japan is the best....i dont know why but i just do


----------



## da_head (Jan 2, 2009)

wats the point of this thread...it's just gonna turn into a flame war


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> wats the point of this thread...it's just gonna turn into a flame war



Shut up, Croatia p0wns both Japan and Canada!


----------



## Banger (Jan 2, 2009)

OHH EMM EFF GEE THE USA SUX KEKEKE!!!
Wait wut?


Also I think the follow is the best country...
Toby Kieth
Rodney Atkins 
Rascal Flatts.


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 2, 2009)

madagascar


----------



## ackers (Jan 2, 2009)

England is the best country! Mwoahr!

Btw this thread is dumb.


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Other than Australia, its Croatia. Period.


----------



## science (Jan 2, 2009)

Sweden... Socialism FTW!


----------



## Minox (Jan 2, 2009)

Cuba


----------



## InuYasha (Jan 2, 2009)

None caused were all screwed up one way or another.....


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2009)

Obviously everybody's gonna vote for their Country and also you have to give a reason on which is the best country based on what? Technology? History?


Another fail topic.


----------



## Banger (Jan 2, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> madagascar




I happened to like that movie too everyone loves the singing Lemurs.


----------



## xJonny (Jan 2, 2009)

The best country at/for what (reason)? I think this is the best thread ever.

I wonder how long it'll be until we get a certain type of person who obsesses over a certain country posting in this thread.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 2, 2009)

InuYasha said:
			
		

> None caused were all screwed up one way or another.....



I agree with the demon mutt.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 2, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> Obviously everybody's gonna vote for their Country and also you have to give a reason on which is the best country based on what? Technology? History?
> 
> 
> Another fail topic.



no explanation is needed, just say your thoughts and dont flame others, thats it, and it isnt based on anything, its just you4 favourite/best country in your oppinion


----------



## Nintenterd (Jan 2, 2009)

Japan and Cuba arent really countrys, more like Islands, 

But my fave countries are Russia and Canada.

Although i Really love japan only cause of food and technology


----------



## ball2012003 (Jan 2, 2009)

i wonder if someone would have been stupid enough to say africa
im tired how people always confuse that place as a country when its a continent


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 2, 2009)

FCUK TEH REST OF THE WORLLDD!!!

KANATA IS THE BEST COUNTRY ON THE FACE OF THIS PLANET!!!


srsly, wtf is the point?


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

secret base island x57 y89 is the best country cause it rules


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 2, 2009)

Papua New Guinea


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 2, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> i wonder if someone would have been stupid enough to say africa
> im tired how people always confuse that place as a country when its a continent



ok lets change the rules, you CAN say continents (australia, hello?)


----------



## da_head (Jan 2, 2009)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


austrailia is also a country


----------



## science (Jan 2, 2009)

Nintenterd said:
			
		

> Japan and Cuba arent really countrys, more like Islands,



lol


----------



## Nintenterd (Jan 2, 2009)

science said:
			
		

> Nintenterd said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



its true though rofl


----------



## Banger (Jan 2, 2009)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> i wonder if someone would have been stupid enough to say africa
> im tired how people always confuse that place as a country when its a continent




I think South Africa is the best country!!!


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 2, 2009)

1. Vatican City

2. Liechtenstein

3. Whatever the name of that island was in Peter Jackson's _King Kong_


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 2, 2009)

da_head said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and island


----------



## moozxy (Jan 2, 2009)

wtf lol


----------



## da_head (Jan 2, 2009)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> da_head said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wats ur point? lmao


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

austrilasia is the continent in which australia is situated


----------



## Banger (Jan 2, 2009)

My favorite city is the city of Vice.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 2, 2009)

mines the city of san.....shit i just ruined the pun


----------



## silent sniper (Jan 2, 2009)

goddammit Twiggy

you gotta say city of liberty


----------



## Westside (Jan 2, 2009)

The best country in the world is Uzbekistan.


----------



## Nintenterd (Jan 2, 2009)

Westside said:
			
		

> The best country in the world is Uzbekistan.



Rofl im actually from Kazakhstan


----------



## Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

The oldest living democracy in the world 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



USA


And England for basically owning half the world at certain times in history


----------



## Maktub (Jan 2, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> And England for basically owning half the world at certain times in history


lol, so? So did Spain. And before Spain, Rome. And, before them, Egypt...
And look at us now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spain's got great weather, magnificent history and monuments. The USA is one whacky place, but it's very interesting as it was all built on consciousness of its own purposes, unlike other countries mainly from Europe that developed more "naturally".

Anyway, there's no "best country". It's all a matter of taste!

For example, I love Sweden and Finland. But what do they have? National pride, lots of forests, shit cold weather and hot chicks? What, wait, maybe I just found an explanation for that


----------



## Reaper (Jan 2, 2009)

lol
I like Japan too.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> The oldest living democracy in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not the oldest, not even close.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

i thought britain had the longest democracy ???


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2009)

The Earth sucks, therefore all the countries suck.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> i thought bitain had the longest democracy ???



It probably is the longest living democratic nation, its been continuous for at least 500 years I think.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2009)

Australia.

I was born on the wrong side of the world.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iceland has been a democracy since the year 930 (longest democracy) and look what happens now; one credit crush and the WHOLE country goes bankrupt


----------



## Galacta (Jan 2, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Australia.
> 
> I was born on the wrong side of the world.


Australia is the lucky country, not much killers, robbers etc.
You should live here, in Aus.


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)

nuff said.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 2, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Anyway, there's no "best country". It's all a matter of taste!



its not about what you think is actuly the best country overall like has best this tthis and that, just more like your favourite country that you think is the best for your oppinion, its not like i want a flame war


----------



## Talaria (Jan 2, 2009)

Galacta said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought Australia was founded and made up of the convicts (killers, robbers, petty thieves etc.) shipped out to Australia?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's safer to live under 'Down Under'. Here in NZ, no killer Croc's, disemboweling kangaroo's, drop bears, snakes or spiders. Our most dangerous animal is the almighty sheep. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




All the Countries around the world have their own amazing sight's/history/background which makes every country unique (Sometimes quite similar) places. Some places appeal more to other people while different people (or people who live there) heavily disagree.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2009)

Talaria said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So was Georgia.


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Talaria said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you are right britain sent a lot their prisoners to australia
thats why there is a new south wales cause south wales (where im from) shipped loads of criminals down there


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 2, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not _all_ their prisoners.


From this site:

"The colony's original purpose, according to Oglethorpe's plan, was as a penal colony A penal colony is a colony used to house prisoners. The British Empire's use of parts of Australia provides a classic example. Prisoners were sent far away to discourage escape (or even return after sentence-expiry), and to places otherwise inhospitable w for the resettlement of people in debtor prison. The first convicts arrived on February 12, a day still celebrated as Georgia Day. For half a century the colony was an important means of relieving overcrowding in British prisons; after the British lost control of the province they created the first colony in Australia to serve the same purpose. "


----------



## Rowan (Jan 2, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Rowan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yeah i knew that i just wrote it wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 2, 2009)

Japan cuz of Nihon girls and awesome crap.

*Posts merged*

Japan cuz of Nihon girls and awesome crap.

*Posts merged*

Japan cuz of Nihon girls and awesome crap.


----------



## Mei-o (Jan 2, 2009)

Twiggy12 said:
			
		

> what do you thinknis the best country? if you think yours is, then say yours AND your 2nd
> 
> 
> i think...japan is the best....i dont know why but i just do
> ...



Well, Tropicana, I said it's real this time right? Well, see ya everyone, I had fun in GBATemp, I have no idea when I'll be back, bye bye!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Well, Tropicana, I said it's real this time right? Well, see ya everyone, I had fun in GBATemp, I have no idea when I'll be back, though probably not anytime soon, bye bye!



Are you being serious?


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)

STUPID THREAD IS STUPID!


----------



## JPH (Jan 2, 2009)

_Pfffttt!_

Weeelll, evrehbodee knowz dat Mizzissippi is the best countree ehver!


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Well, Tropicana, I said it's real this time right? Well, see ya everyone, I had fun in GBATemp, I have no idea when I'll be back, bye bye!



Oh cmon, don't leave because of some idiot weeaboos.


They're all over the Internet, not just at GBAtemp.


----------



## DarkRey (Jan 2, 2009)

agreed with Law

shh
i think ponyland is the best country


----------



## Raika (Jan 2, 2009)

Puh-lease everyone knows it's BAN ISLAND!
EDIT: Not that I want to go there anytime soon, but i heard they have lots of cookies!


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=119262&hl=


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 2, 2009)

Japan! 

i hate my country.


----------



## Noitora (Jan 2, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> The oldest living democracy in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You read too.

And as most of the people here, I'll go with my country, and Cyprus (Which I have to visit sometime soon) for obvious reasons.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Jan 2, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a fact that democracy was 'founded' in ancient Greece but not that it is the longest lasting democracy in the world in one country..


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jan 2, 2009)

Kikkoman Factory.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 2, 2009)

Greece was the first democratic nation, but Greece didnt exist as a country for almost 400 years due to the invasion by the Ottoman empire. Which basically broke the country up, enslaved the population and   tried to destroy its culture and religion. The Greeks declared independence in 1821, and although massively outnumbered and with hardly any traditional military infrastructure fought and repelled the Ottoman's from 2/3 of what was originally Greece and re-established the nation. Western Turkey is Greece, what was originally Greece anyway, they never managed to get that 1/3 of the country back! If it wasnt for the Ottoman's Greece would definitely be the oldest democracy, by a massive margin of time. 


Greece and Cyprus p0wn hard!


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 2, 2009)

I would say Greece or Kikkoman Factory.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 2, 2009)

Anywhere but here (that is, the UK)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really can't think of worse place, really.


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2009)

japanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapan
apanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanj
panjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanja
anjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjap
njapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapa
japanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapan
apanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanj
panjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanja
anjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjap
njapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapa
japanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapan
apanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanj
panjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapan


----------



## Rod (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd say... Betelgeuse V.

(Yeah, I know I'm cheating!)


----------



## Shakraka (Jan 2, 2009)

Madagascar because it's impossible to win in Pandemic unless you start off with Madagascar first. 

Fucking pussies close everything after your virus starts to spread.


----------



## Law (Jan 2, 2009)

Shakraka said:
			
		

> Madagascar because it's impossible to win in Pandemic unless you start off with Madagascar first.
> 
> Fucking pussies close everything after your virus starts to spread.









I made my virus do _nothing_ and they still closed everything.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jan 3, 2009)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> Twiggy12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. You actually did it huh? Meh. Even if I leave, no one will really care, since I haven't really posted anything good around the forums. My farewell will not be missed. 


Also, before I go, there's just one thing I want to say. Japan is overrated. It was fun while it lasted GBAtemp!


----------



## Raika (Jan 3, 2009)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=119262&hl=


This. Stop with the "BYE OMG IM LEAVING FOREVER IT WAS FUN BYE" stuff, how old are you guys?


----------



## TrolleyDave (Jan 3, 2009)

Atlantis.

and Macbeth.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 3, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> japanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapan
> apanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanj
> panjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanja
> anjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjapanjap
> ...


*
WHAT A KAWAII ANSWER*


----------



## Galacta (Jan 3, 2009)

TrolleyDave said:
			
		

> Atlantis.
> 
> and Macbeth.


----------



## B-Blue (Jan 3, 2009)

how did I miss such an epic thread?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> Law said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ZOMG SO KAWAII


----------



## Holaitsme (Jan 3, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Pizzaroo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No.

I saw the humor in pizzaroos post, but I think you're being serious.


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 3, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fix'ed!


----------



## Defiance (Jan 3, 2009)

NORTH DAKOTA


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 3, 2009)

There isn't a best country, because all of the countries in the world are screwed over by the IMF and World Bank, and even those that aren't signed with the IMF are probably anywhere from a 3rd world to fifth world country, no offense since the five world model can be harsh.

This thread f4ils. Soz, it's true. lol


----------



## Maktub (Jan 4, 2009)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> Holaitsme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fi-fix'd!


----------



## Galacta (Jan 4, 2009)

Holaitsme said:
			
		

> iPikachu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stay it like that.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 4, 2009)

HYRULE 


. ▲
▲ ▲

SO TAKE THAT YOU WEABOOS



jeez you give otaku a bad name


----------



## Problem (Jan 4, 2009)

Bangladesh then Ireland


----------



## Twiggy12 (Jan 5, 2009)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> how did I miss such an epic thread?



cos it was started by meeeee ;P


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

When it was moved to EOF THATS when EPICNESS happened.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 5, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> reaper00004 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excuse me what
Greece has a pretty good claim having invented the concept in the first place. However, long spells as an Ottoman colony or under military junta might put it out of the running if you're looking for longest continuously democratic country. 

Greece has a pretty good claim having invented the concept in the first place. However, long spells as an Ottoman colony or under military junta might put it out of the running if you're looking for longest continuously democratic country. 

Greece has a pretty good claim having invented the concept in the first place. However, long spells as an Ottoman colony or under military junta might put it out of the running if you're looking for longest continuously democratic country.


----------



## p1ngpong (Jan 5, 2009)

reaper00004 said:
			
		

> Noitora said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Galacta (Jan 5, 2009)

Rowan said:
			
		

> secret base island x57 y89 is the best country cause it rules


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 5, 2009)

GREECE WAS AN OLIGARCHY


----------



## nin10do (Jan 5, 2009)

well if i had to pick a country based on the people that lived there, i'd pick* thailand*. i lived there for a bit. sure it has it's fare share of corruption and crime. but the people there were some of the most liberal and tolerent i have ever met. if you just walk through the streets you get this sense of easiness and being laid back. it's liek everyone there is high 24/7.


----------



## Reaper (Jan 5, 2009)

My friend went  there and saw like 50 'adult' stores!?!!?


----------



## Noitora (Jan 5, 2009)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> GREECE WAS AN OLIGARCHY


OMG YOUR TYPIN IN CAPS!!!!1


----------



## Minox (Jan 5, 2009)

Noitora said:
			
		

> DokiDoki98 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TYPE LOUDER, I CAN'T HEAR YOU!


----------



## Hop2089 (Jan 5, 2009)

Chile, nice climate, a variety of good food, and the best wine in the world.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2009)

The Principality of Sealand


----------



## Cablephish (Jan 6, 2009)

Hop2089 said:
			
		

> Chile, nice climate, a variety of good food, and the best wine in the world.



Sorry dude, Australian Shiraz seems to be pretty popular nowadays. I don't drink by the way.


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 6, 2009)

THE GAME 
THE GAME 
THE GAME


----------



## Noitora (Jan 6, 2009)

Only if I could use the banhammer once...


----------

